
Thousands of refugee children sleeping rough in sub-zero Serbia - azuajef
https://www.theguardian.com/weather/2017/jan/24/thousands-refugee-children-sleep-rough-sub-zero-serbia-un
======
nunobrito
They're neither children nor refugees. Please stop with fake news. We had
enough problems in Europe last year because of this. Thanks.

